# Fly Tying Station



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Built this little station over the weekend. Pretty simple but that's the way I like things! My next step is to figure out how to organize materials. I'm curious to see other folks stations and organization.


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like the one at orvis. But much cheaper in cost lol. Way to go

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool little station. I'd show you how I organize my materials but organized is not how I'd describe it...


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

That's awesome Chris! Nice work bud.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Yes I got the idea from Orvis but decided for $10 I can make the same thing and saved myself $80. I wish I wouldn't have spent the 20 bucks on the tool caddy and just drilled holes but the tool caddy allows me the option to move them where I please.


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

Good job bud

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

i organize all my material in clear bins (1$ with lid at walmart), have about 8 small bins with my material divided into each bin by feather, fur, synthetic material, tools/thread, buck tail and a few others, all of the smaller bins fit into one larger bin that i can take with me on trips and i only spent about 15$ for all of the bins. i keep a few spare bins around for random material as well.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought my initial setup from a 2cooler, here's what they eyes/hooks/small tools/glues came in. Harbor Freight puts them on sale every once in a while for next to nothing.
http://www.harborfreight.com/19-bin-portable-parts-storage-case-93928.html


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I've got some old Plano stowaway boxes i am using for eyes, hooks, etc. I just have bags of the bulky materials everywhere that i need to organize before my wife throws them away. Small Rubbermaid boxes may be the way to go.


----------

